# 2012 Challenge 01/52



## gstanfield (Dec 29, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenege. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here :http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 It's important to read through them before participating in this challenge.


With this being week one I thought I would post up the thread a few days early, but in future weeks the threads will be started weekly between 8PM Saturday and 8AM Sunday. If you have any suggestions for weekly themes please feel free to PM them to me and I'll get them added to our pool of ideas. 

Now, some of the themes this year will be very specific while some will be more open to interpretation. These can be really fun as it will allow us to see how we each percieve the challenge.  Week one will fall into the category of "open for interpretation " 

Theme for this week:

A New Year

This can be anything that a new year means to you. If you have any New Year's Day traditions, trips, etc then snap some shots of them or any other interpretation of this theme that works for you. Let's wait until Sunday morning before we start posting up pics, but start working on your ideas now 

Thanks and have fun,


----------



## jimmellow (Dec 31, 2011)

looks fun I want to try it, I hope its ok for novice to join in. there is no way I can compete with you guys but if you have any pointers let me know.


----------



## quinn (Dec 31, 2011)

hey Mr. Mellow.of couse you an play.this aint no competition.its about having fun and learning from each other.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 31, 2011)

This isn't a competition, just a way to get folks out shooting photos so no one has to feel that they shouldn't post photos because they aren't good enough.  This is all about sharing photos and having fun.  The side benefits we all get to learn a few things and see some great photos along the way.

Hoss


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 31, 2011)

Jump on it, it's all about having fun and challenging yourself to be better. It's a "challenege", not a "competition"  



> The Rules:
> 
> #1- All submitted photos must be in full compliance with the rules of this forum and shall be subject to the "family oriented" nature of this forum. Any photos that are not in compliance with the forum rules or the family oriented nature of the forum will be removed at the sole discretion of the Moderators. Let's keep this clean and fun so that they can enjoy it with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## rip18 (Jan 1, 2012)

jimmellow said:


> looks fun I want to try it, I hope its ok for novice to join in. there is no way I can compete with you guys but if you have any pointers let me know.



Bring 'em on!  The only pointer that I can offer is enjoy participating & enjoy learning from other folks' creativity!


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, I guess I'll get the ball rolling here. For me the new year meant going to work. So far it's been a nice slow morning, I actually had time to come to the office for a break! It'll be dark before I get off work so I'm just going to submit  a quick and simple shot of what 2012 has been about so far


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 1, 2012)

*Watched a different light on New Year's Eve!*

Not quite Times Square!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 1, 2012)

Great start y'all! I'm still trying to decide what I wanna shoot!


----------



## Topwater (Jan 1, 2012)

*New Year Siblings*

New Year Siblings


----------



## Crickett (Jan 1, 2012)

Topwater said:


> New Year Siblings



Awwww soooo cute! Where'd you take this?


----------



## Topwater (Jan 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Awwww soooo cute! Where'd you take this?



Thanks, Daucet Trails Nature Center in Jackson GA.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great start, guys!  I really like that moon shot, wvdawg!  And the working tools & cute kids are great shots too!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 1, 2012)

Fantastic color Topwater!  Love it!


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 5, 2012)

Good submissions guys, thanks for joining in. Anyone else care to play?


----------



## rip18 (Jan 5, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> Anyone else care to play?



Sure, I'll play...  Shot this one a few minutes ago...  This is what my 2012 has been like - one big blur!

I turned my ISO down as low as it would go.  Closed down my aperture all the way, and clicked the shutter while swinging the camera back & forth & doing a zoom blur with the lens.  Didn't like it, so I kept on opening up the aperture until I got something I liked better.  Turns out that I liked the simple swinging the camera back forth without the zoom blur too.  I did add a little more linear motion blur during post processing to smooth it out even a bit more...  Then I added the frame with effects.  Then I added my logo & did a little linear motion blur on it as well...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 5, 2012)

Very nice Rip!

George I'm still trying to decide on mine. I have 1 idea just not sure if I can make it make sense to yall.


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice Rip, I like it!

Crickett, it only has to make sense to you


----------



## carver (Jan 5, 2012)

I hope to play soon (laptops down and no card reader on house computer)Fine shots so far everyone!


----------



## cornpile (Jan 5, 2012)

Kaboom


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 5, 2012)

playin with a lazer an led bulb in my tea glass new years eve


----------



## Resica (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's a group of draft horses ready for the new year, Belgians, I believe.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW some really nice stuff to get the NEW YEAR started off with   Great job folks 

Just a few muleys I got today getting ready for  a NEW YEAR  Taken with the Kodak in Auto mode on a little cruise and a frame added in PS


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 6, 2012)

*First Strut of the New Year*

Turkeys are what brought me to GON in the first place ,and F1 , directed me here . 
  The New Year ,for me , is the time for the Turkeys to do there thing . The last few years I have found a way to get extreamly close to the birds .Today I did it again ,so hopfuly this will be a sucessful year too. When I say close I mean as close as 2 feet , today =5 feet .I take two cameras one with a long lens(150-500) and one with a short ,(18-135) .I haven't optimized todays yet ,but this one is from last week .the birds were about 40 to 50 yards off,


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 7, 2012)

Great additions everyone!


----------



## quinn (Jan 7, 2012)

New year new start


----------



## jimmellow (Jan 7, 2012)

*All I could thik of.*

This was a hard one, everything I thought of that had to do with the new year was hard to photograph. This is what I came up with.


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice! (so how are the resolutions going?)


----------



## jimmellow (Jan 7, 2012)

same as every other resolution, The calander is a joke, I quit making resolutions years ago. if I want to do something I just do it, I dont wait till New years to do it.


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not big on waiting till Jan 1 to start somthing either!


----------

